# Hood Hinges-What do they fit?



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

Anyone know what these hood hinges fit? Bought them for my 65 and they are NOT the same. Part Numbers are 330457, 8.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

I hope you have a 73-80 chevy truck also ...............


----------



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> I hope you have a 73-80 chevy truck also ...............


No kidding? That’s what they fit?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

pulled many a pair back in the 80's n 90's when straight un kinked hoods 73-80 were 35.00 ish with the hinges .. if the hood was unkinked you knew the hinges were nice and the guy knew how to shut it correctly ,,,,
we all had bent hoods it seem ed on our trucks back then,,,when we bought em
had a buddy fold mine on my 80 GMC dually , shutting it after getting the spare key to get in the camper after he fell in the Humptulips river in january on a camping trip by not jiggleing it first ,,,
pizzed me off because I only had it on for a couple months after finding one the same color blue... miss that ole rig put 175000 on it till it was too rusty ,,


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

Took my ‘75 C20 camper special truck in for a tune up on the 350 And a steering box, they folded the hood when they closed it ‘wrong’ by not pushing it back first, I put the reinforcement bars on the upper hinges but still once it’s folded you’re done, can’t find them straight now, it sucks


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

The good news is; at this rate, by the time you're done building your GTO, you'll have a complete Chevy truck, two Buick Opels, a John Deere lawn tractor, and half a Winnebago. You should order a tri-power setup and see if you get one of those cool Pac Man machines!


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

armyadarkness said:


> The good news is; at this rate, by the time you're done building your GTO, you'll have a complete Chevy truck, two Buick Opels, a John Deere lawn tractor, and half a Winnebago. You should order a tri-power setup and see if you get one of those cool Pac Man machines!


Is that the table top model? I will buy the first pizza!


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

67ventwindow said:


> Is that the table top model? I will buy the first pizza!


Of course! I actually have one. We'll invite Spuds McKenzie too


----------

